# Greetings from the Sceptre’d Isle



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Aug 29, 2007)

Just to introduce another new recruit from across the Pond.

Ex-RAF ATCO of 25 years with a real passion for WWII aviation in all its forms.

As this appears to be a predominantly US site, if you were ever based at RAF Upper Heyford, Lakenheath or on TDY at Mildenhall in the ‘80s to early 90’s I probably ‘worked’ you as 'London Mil' or 'Honington Radar' – usually to low level in the Jurby Range/West Freugh area (Mildenhall guys – not so much!); where you could watch the RAF Buccaneers going underneath you!  Good times!

Recently involved, as a civilian, in the Flight Inspection (Calibration) game. Looking forward to researching on the site and contributing a bit. Loves: Mosquito, B29 (all those turrets!), Lancaster (all those bombs!), FW 190, ME 262 and anything else under Merlin power – including the Defiant. Claim to fame (and establishing credentials): Spent last years’ bonus money on an hour in Crazy Horse 2 (P-51) at Kissimmee; outstanding!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey Downwind... welcome to the forum from down under...mate!


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 29, 2007)

Worked arrival/PAR at CYYR and CYOD amongst others back in 70's 80's so I'll assume I've sent stuff your way . I guess the aircrew are mentally outnumbered now


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## ccheese (Aug 29, 2007)

Downwind..... (I like that !)

Welcome to the forum, enjoy yourself...

Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome to the site mate.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Aug 29, 2007)

Chaps,

Thanks for the 'welcomes' - Decent of you.

Wildcat, you may want to check out the Defiant thread that you started as i have added a bit to it....A much maligned machine because it wasn't used properly.


----------



## trackend (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome to the show DW, I'm a stringbag man myself. but if you want a few Merlins etc have a butchers at this years Duxford flying legends thread below(Unless you went your self or course)
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/duxford-flying-legends-2007-a-8718.html


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome Downwind....
I'm going to York tomorrow...


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Aug 29, 2007)

Greetings Crashgate 3 (a fellow ATCO perchance?) - if you can find the time, a visit to the Yorkshire Air Museum is worth a go. Rather a nice Mosquito and Halibag replica to view - don't ya know? The Air Gunner's section is also worth a shuftie too. How one fitted into one of those things, all dressed for the chills, rather defeats me, I'm afraid. No talk of Deep Vein Thrombosis in those days either.


----------



## Bf109_g (Aug 29, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Downwind.


----------



## mkloby (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome downwind, from Pensacola, Florida - Cradle of US Naval Aviation.


----------



## v2 (Aug 30, 2007)

welcome from Cracow


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Aug 30, 2007)

Thank you all.

V2, my first tour was at RAF Northolt and I was proud to Parade at the Polish War Memorial (with some of your ex-pats) on the Western Avenue on a couple of occasions - much respect.


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 30, 2007)

Heya and welcome from Essex. Elvington is a great museum, I need to go there again .


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome Downwind! I passed thru Mildenhall once but it was back in the early '70's. Tell me, is the "The Bird In The Bush" pub still there just outside the side gate? Mossies are one of my favorites too. By the way, I'm jealous as hell! Time in Crazy Horse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes, the Bird in the Bush is still there - or was last time I was in that neck of the woods.  I arrived at Honington just after the SR-71s left, but 'controlled' them from London centre prior to that - really quite impressive when they were let off the leash to do do their thing. TR-1s equally so, in their own way, too; a reasonable rate of climb......for a Yank aircraft!

Oh, yes, my hour in CH was worth every penny, stalls and the resulting incipient spins (!), stall turns, loops, rolls, you name it we did it. PM me if you want contact details - you know you want to.......!


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 31, 2007)

Downwind.Maddl-Land said:


> Greetings Crashgate 3 (a fellow ATCO perchance?) - if you can find the time, a visit to the Yorkshire Air Museum is worth a go.



Hi....
no,not an ATCO but I listen all the time on my trusty scanner.
Went to Yorkshire Air Museum last year,but need to go again as the light in there was bad and I forgot my tripod
Going to Hendon in a couple of weeks.....should get some good pix


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 1, 2007)

G'day DW from another Aussie welcome mate


----------

